# Processor/RAM info shows "not available"



## Maria88 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

I went to System to rate my Windows 7 experience and I see that I cannot rate it
because it says...

Processor: Not Available
Memory (RAM): Not Available

Computer:
Windows 7
32-bit system


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

See this page for a possible cause and solution

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-ram-not/48365bbf-f18b-49c7-87ca-8e27519cd304



> Ok, here comes the solution: My Windows Management Instrumentation service was disabled. I searched for 2 hours again tonight for a solution. Someone said to delete a certain folder, and then restart this service. I went into my services list, and I found that the service was disabled altogether. I'm not sure how this happened, but when I set it to "Automatic" and started it, my information was displaying properly again! YAY!


----------



## Maria88 (Mar 9, 2012)

It did not help..


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you get any errors when you try to Refresh or Re-run the assessment?


----------



## Maria88 (Mar 9, 2012)

No nothing


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Maria:

This is a minor issue that you don't need to be concerned with right now.

Stick with and focus on your other thread so we can deal with those more important issues.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

